# Optima Charging problems



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Typical deep cycle batteries will need 24 hours to be fully charged.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

here's what Optima sez

http://www.optimabatteries.com/product_support/resuscitating_agmbattery.php


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks...that helps.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I have heard it said that the Optima batteries aren't what they used to be. I still have one, replaced the original one only recently, so that's five years of pretty hard use.


----------



## Lkillinger (May 15, 2015)

GAfly01 said:


> Thanks...that helps.


Be interested in a follow-up post to say how this works out if you try that approach. Don’t have an optima battery at the moment but have been looking at them for a new rig.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

The recommendation to connect it to another battery is only for when it is completely discharged. In that state, a lot of the new smart chargers will not recognize a battery connected and won't turn on. Thus the need for another battery to trick the charger. But if your battery has sat in that completely discharged state long, it's probably already garbage. 

<Have not had good experiences with optimas in boats myself>


----------

